# There ought to be a code.



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I have seen a few plans that are drawn with a 5o window in a 8'1" pl wall on the top story. Doesn't make much sense that for safety a board has to be place over the window so a worker doesn't fall out. But what about the homeowner and their children. 
(oh geez I sound like a li*****l)


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

JustaFramer said:


> I have seen a few plans that are drawn with a 5o window in a 8'1" pl wall on the top story. Doesn't make much sense that for safety a board has to be place over the window so a worker doesn't fall out. But what about the homeowner and their children.
> (oh geez I sound like a li*****l)



Yea what about the kid?????:shutup:


----------

